# Guinea pig constantly squeaking



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

My mum's guinea pig keeps squeaking constantly.
He lives with 2 other piggies and gets on fine with them. Mum will give him treats, cuddles everything but he keeps squeaking.
I've checked him over and can't see anything wrong with him but I'm not a piggie expert so I might be missing something.
I've heard it for myself- it doesn't seem related to anything it's just constant. 
Is he just vocal or is there something we're missing?


----------



## android22 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd say he's just vocal as that's just their way of talking to each. But they're also quite attentive to certain sounds, such as the fridge opening or their food bag being opened, too which they get excited about being fed and squeak all the more.


----------



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a piggy like this, he is extremely vocal and he chats away to me constantly. It's very sweet


----------



## elisabeth (Nov 26, 2012)

Maltey said:


> My mum's guinea pig keeps squeaking constantly.
> He lives with 2 other piggies and gets on fine with them. Mum will give him treats, cuddles everything but he keeps squeaking.
> I've checked him over and can't see anything wrong with him but I'm not a piggie expert so I might be missing something.
> I've heard it for myself- it doesn't seem related to anything it's just constant.
> Is he just vocal or is there something we're missing?


Squeaking (wheeking) is one of the most common sounds that cavies make - it means *excitement, anticipation, reaction to the owner* in general or *expectation to be fed*. Maybe someone nearby is rustling with bags, which is a pretty consistent turn-on for a wheeking sound  (cavies are really good at associating sounds to events - they hear plastic bags, they think FOOD 
You can check the sound you describe with these guinea pig sounds and further learn the meaning of them.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I'm glad it's nothing. Mum's had a few piggies and they've made sounds every now and then but this is constant so I was just a bit worried. Like I say it doesn't seem to be related to anything- even when he's out in the garden we can hear him if the windows are open and we're not there to be rustling anything to make him react. But if he's just chatty then I'm happy with that


----------

